# Cathedral of the fields



## Mikeymutt (Aug 16, 2014)

St michaels the archangel is a redundundant church in the heart of the norfolk countryside..it has been designated grade 2 by the English heritage.and is under the care of the churches conservation trust.its a shame that the pews have been removed to be replaced by various styles of chairs.two services are still held here a year.

The church is constructed of Flint and stone and has a tiled roof.designed by the eccentric architect Seward Lutyens who described it as "very naughty,but built in the right spirit" built in an eccentric French gothis style..the plan of the church consist of a nave,a chancel,a north porch,a south vestry,and twin west towers.the towers are three stage.They are in three stages, the lower two stages containing elongated blank arcading.The top stage contains tall bell openings,and on the summit of the towers are pierced friezes with crocketed pinnacles on the corners. Between the towers is a doorway,over which is a four-light window.A three-tier pinnacle rises from the west gable.The nave has a hammerbeam roof which is decorated with carved wooden angels by James Minns,a local master-carver.The roof of the chancel is a false hammer-beam.Above the chancel arch is a triangular opening.Around the nave wall is linenfold dado panelling.The pulpit and other fittings all date from the 19th century.The stained glass depicts angels,musicians,and female faces

This in my opinion is the nicest church in norfolk and really should not be redundant.with its splendid interior and very ornate external features it really is a thing of beauty.luckily it's under the care of the trust..it was nice to just to spend time in here before even taking photos to take in the beauty of it all.


----------



## mockingbird (Aug 16, 2014)

that ceiling is astonishing, you have outdone yourself mate especially with this one, this is beautiful in every way possible, glad you visited this an shared it! looks like another added to my list when i finally get out and about.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Aug 16, 2014)

mockingbird said:


> that ceiling is astonishing, you have outdone yourself mate especially with this one, this is beautiful in every way possible, glad you visited this an shared it! looks like another added to my list when i finally get out and about.



I have been here a few times.but never thought about posting it before.god knows why.it really is my favourite one I have seen.it really is a beauty.such a shame it's not used.thank you for the nice comment mate.


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 16, 2014)

Your right this a splendid church with superb architecture and features, its strange the pews have gone I guess they must have sold them.Great images and write up.


----------



## Mearing (Aug 16, 2014)

Gorgeous! Thank you for that!


----------



## fleydog (Aug 16, 2014)

Yes, it's a smashing place. I stumbled upon it three years ago and straightaway was captured by its' other worldliness. I understand it was built by the Reverend Whitwell Elwin, whose design integrated his favourite details of all the other churches he'd ever visited. One is bound to be struck by the romantic outer appearance and within by the young ladies who decorate the church. Definitely worth a visit. Thank you for your pictures!


----------



## roomthreeonefive (Aug 16, 2014)

Truly awesome structure 
Great pics


----------



## perjury saint (Aug 17, 2014)

*DAMN! That's real nice!! *


----------



## Dugie (Aug 21, 2014)

Ace pics mate this place looks grand.

Dugie


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Aug 22, 2014)

I visited this wonderful church while on a hiking holiday with my children a few years back. We had just come over the quaint 'chinese bridge' I believe it was called. Very nicely photographed - thanks for a good report.


----------



## Northantz_Urbex (Aug 22, 2014)

nice clean pics mate very good report i enjoyed it


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Aug 24, 2014)

Really beautiful!
Thanks for sharing


----------

